
U.K. Lawmakers Call for Ban on Traditional Cars in 14 Years - PeOe
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-18/u-k-lawmakers-call-for-ban-on-traditional-cars-in-14-years?srnd=technology-vp
======
anoncoward111
Legitimately sickening. Now that cars are just barely affordable to most
consumers, it's time to completely ban them from the streets so we can sell
them our new electric cars.

So say the car companies.

I am extremely concerned about the environment, but I am of the opinion that
carbon can be removed from the atmosphere as the first approach. Besides, cows
are a massive producer of greenhouse gases, comparable to manufacturing and
personal transport.

It's funny how none of the car companies cared about environmental
sustainability until people started buying low-margin vehicles???

------
CitizenTekk
I still think it would be impossible to totally eradicate the banning of
traditional cars even in 2050 as it is still the main point of commerce of
most part of Britain. I'm sure most fortune 500 automotive company will try to
hinder this kind of law as they are still relevant in country's profit and
they are developing new model of combustible cars.I believe a much cooperation
with fuel powered automotive is the key and let them consider developing
electric car should be an agenda first, before banning fuel cars.

